# Hamster clicking?



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Last night, my hamster Sausage went in his hamster wheel (its one of the rotastak ones which sits outside the cage). There is a long tube which connects the wheel to the rest of the cage.

Sausage kept running in the wheel for a few seconds, and coming along the tube very cautiously as if he was scared of something, and he was making a weird clicking/teeth chattering sounding noise.

I've heard him make that noise before but I can't remember when, and he didn't do it as much as he did last night! In the end I took the tube away so he could come out of the wheel quicker and he did come out eventually - when I turned the light off!

Do you know what the clicking noise is - I'm guessing it was a scared noise but I don't know why he would have been scared!


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

dont want to scare you but , one of my hamsters started clicking , people though he was happy because of this , but he went rapidly downhill , turns out he was dehyrated and had to go to the vets  he was only with us a few more hours after i picked him up from th vets

but clicking can mean lots of different thing , happy,scared etc.... give him some cucumber to keep phim hydrated , because my hammie was still drinking but not enough 


hope hes ok


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Clicking teeth can be a sign of being nervous which would possibly be how I would feel if I was a prey animal walking through a tunnel into an open space. Are you sure it is teeth noise and it isn't a rattly breathing sound you can hear which could also sound like clicking. As alyssa_liss has said though hamsters (and all small animals) can go downhill really fast so if you think Sausage shows any signs of being ill, then get him to a vets asap. What cage is he in?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

He doesn't seem ill at all - he made the noise when I opened the top of his nest box thingy this morning to give him some cucumber (which he straight away started licking so maybe he was dehydrated?).

It does seem like he was worried about going into an open space... though I don't know why he would be as he's never cared about it before! Maybe it is because yesterday I changed the cage layout so its a bit new and scary for him?

He's in this cage:










But I'm looking out for another one to connect to it to give him a bit more space


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you think a rotastack cosmo pod would attach to your present cage?
http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=453&pf_id=0870


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I think so - do you think that would be better than the Savic Spelos










that I have been looking at? I can't really tell if its bigger or not but I'm guessing they are around the same size 

(edit) only thing is, I don't think he would fit through the tube that goes up to the platform! But it would be easy enough to attach to my cage as I already have 2 rotastak attachments... even if I did have to tape it a bit!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> I think so - do you think that would be better than the Savic Spelos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have sent you a message.


----------

